# progress bar



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i have never seen one and was wondering what are the things under our personality type info?


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Your status bar indicates your number of posts... approximately. Once you reach 1000 posts, you become a VIP member.


----------



## BeHope (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a status of quantity.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

It separates the wheat from the chafe.

Or what everyone else said. :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It means you are special if it says V.I.P and aren't special if it doesn't. :tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

snail said:


> It means you are special if it says V.I.P and aren't special if it doesn't. :tongue:


:frustrating::crying:

I'm trying my best!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You've have that award medal to show that you're special, Trope.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

snail said:


> You've have that award medal to show that you're special, Trope.


Yes. Hmm. . .

Carry on then.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

There are actually 3 more possible ranks to gain after vip. I just won't tell you how many post you need to reach it.:tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, nothing happened at 2,000, so I'm guessing the next opportunity for something interesting to happen won't be until 5,000. Then I'll see. If 5,000 doesn't cause any change, I will assume that it probably won't happen until 10,000.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

snail said:


> Well, nothing happened at 2,000, so I'm guessing the next opportunity for something interesting to happen won't be until 5,000. Then I'll see. If 5,000 doesn't cause any change, I will assume that it probably won't happen until 10,000.


That reminds me. Yeah, you're gunning for 10,000 posts to get the Cafe Legend medal. There's another award for anyone who actively sticks around for at least a year.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I know. And there's also the award for people who are helpful. I was the one who chose to give you the medal for that.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

snail said:


> I know. And there's also the award for people who are helpful. I was the one who chose to give you the medal for that.


Quite right. That too. Thanks snail. 

I wasn't sure exactly how that worked behind the scenes, but I almost PMed you at the time to thank you for it. In retrospect, I realize I should have.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It's the only medal that I can give to anyone I want, and you are one of the two people I have given it to. ...well, not exactly anyone I want. Anyone who keeps the peace, mostly. It is for those who make my job easier by breaking up fights and such.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, very cool. Keep up the good work.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be the first to become a cafe legend I will make 100 posts + a day!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

As long as it isn't spam, good luck.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

What is spam but a concept of something that isn't needed, and what isn't needed is really up to the person posting.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You sure place a lot of value on subjective judgment for a person whose secondary process is Ti. Are you sure you aren't an ENFP?:tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

snail said:


> You sure place a lot of value on subjective judgment for a person whose secondary process is Ti.  Are you sure you aren't an ENFP?:tongue:


Is that a joke? Yes, I'm sure I was trying to mess with you. Even though I do like to look at things from all sides and that is a ENTP trait. 

Do I really seem like a F? I just don't see it.


----------

